# Do you still buy paper books? Used bookstores are making a comeback...



## Betsy the Quilter

I don't buy paper books very often at all...but apparently, according to this article in the Washington Post, used bookstores are making a comeback!

http://wapo.st/1SgIW4q

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't buy paper books very often at all...but apparently, according to this article in the Washington Post, used bookstores are making a comeback!
> 
> http://wapo.st/1SgIW4q
> 
> Betsy


I saw that article this morning! I think there's something to it. . . . people are looking for sort of neighborhood places that might specialize, vs huge 'big box' stores for books.


----------



## MariaESchneider

I never stopped completely, mainly for cost reasons.  My library isn't particularly well-stocked and some of the big publishers charge rather more than I am willing to spend on books.  So I still buy used books, although a lot of time I buy online.  It's just economics for me.  I'd love to be able to be more supportive of authors, but a 12.95 book is easily my entire monthly budget (and I often don't even spend that, depending on library and/or cheap kindle versions).


----------



## writerbee

I never stopped buying paperbacks. Even as I loaded up my Kindle. I love the convenience of having hundreds of books available on my Kindle/laptop/iPhone when I'm out and about, traveling or waiting for a bus or sitting in a café. 
But when I'm home, I prefer reading paperbacks. Just habit, and also it's easier to flip back and forth to refresh my memory on characters, plot, etc. 
And I love used bookstores! Was just in Portland and spent 4 hours and $$$$ at Powells (aka the best bookstore in the world) (IMO ) stocking up on books, for gifts and for myself ;-D


----------



## Guest

I never stopped, and still buy almost all paperbacks.  I think I've bought less than a dozen eBooks total in the last few years, mostly non-fiction and one or two works to support the author or where it was a great deal (like I got the paperback to give someone and got the eBook for low cost or free).

Most of what I read isn't available in eBook form and when it is, it just isn't as "nice" (graphic works just don't do eBook well yet to me).  Also, I work on a computer 40+ hours a week, then come home and work on another one.  Reading gives my eyes a much needed break from the screens.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Anma Natsu said:


> I never stopped, and still buy almost all paperbacks. I think I've bought less than a dozen eBooks total in the last few years, mostly non-fiction and one or two works to support the author or where it was a great deal (like I got the paperback to give someone and got the eBook for low cost or free).
> 
> Most of what I read isn't available in eBook form and when it is, it just isn't as "nice" (graphic works just don't do eBook well yet to me). Also, I work on a computer 40+ hours a week, then come home and work on another one. Reading gives my eyes a much needed break from the screens.


I can appreciate all of this, but note that KINDLE is an eInk screen and, for me, much nicer than a printed book page.

It's not a 'screen' in the sense that the light is coming at you. Those that have lighting built in, have a system where the light is focused onto the screen -- same as if you had a reading lamp. You can turn it up or down to maximize your reading comfort, and can adjust the print size for eye comfort as well. They're also lighter than most books -- even paperback.


----------



## writerbee

Ann in Arlington said:


> I can appreciate all of this, but note that KINDLE is an eInk screen and, for me, much nicer than a printed book page.
> 
> It's not a 'screen' in the sense that the light is coming at you. Those that have lighting built in, have a system where the light is focused onto the screen -- same as if you had a reading lamp. You can turn it up or down to maximize your reading comfort, and can adjust the print size for eye comfort as well. They're also lighter than most books -- even paperback.


Agreed. I have an older Kindle with no-glare screen and the eInk technology -- I can adjust the font so it's often easier on the eyes than my physical books. But I still read books when at home, mostly b/c I like to be able to easily flip back and forth to find info.

Some of my favorites I have as ebboks on Kindle and as physical books. Also sometimes now, with a big fat paperback (sci-fi mostly) I'll get the ebook because it is easier to hold and read.


----------



## Chad Winters

I will occasionally buy a book at the used bookstore if it is a lot cheaper than the ebook. It's my way of sticking my tongue out at the big pubs who don't like ebooks and like to price them higher than the paperbacks. Instead of getting my 9.99, they don't get 15.99,  they get zero. Still would prefer the ebook, though. Amazing they don't see the not able to resale advantage of the ebook.


----------



## Atunah

If I could still read paperbacks, I would maybe still read some of them. The ones that aren't in ebook form yet. Otherwise I just don't have the space here for books and kindle is just easier not just for my eyes, but also for my wrists, hands. 

I have a box of rare paperbacks and I can't read them, which makes me sad as I would love to read those stories. I keep hoping they'll come out in ebook in my lifetime. 

I just don't have any decent book stores anywhere near me, no used ones either. I wouldn't mind browsing in one again, but not if I have to stress myself out trying to drive there and then not find anything to look at.


----------



## Guest

Ann in Arlington said:


> I can appreciate all of this, but note that KINDLE is an eInk screen and, for me, much nicer than a printed book page.
> 
> It's not a 'screen' in the sense that the light is coming at you. Those that have lighting built in, have a system where the light is focused onto the screen -- same as if you had a reading lamp. You can turn it up or down to maximize your reading comfort, and can adjust the print size for eye comfort as well. They're also lighter than most books -- even paperback.


When I looked at a Kindle, I didn't really find it to be the case for me - it wasn't as nice as printed pages and the weight of books don't bother me at all. The font adjustment size is a great feature for folks who can't read regular print anymore or who find it too straining, my like my sweetie's mom. I got one for my own mom once too, because of many of the same benefits you noted as to why you like it. In her case, though she found it too hard to use even though she can use a computer and figured out an iPhone the first time she picked it up. She sent it back to me, I had no use for it and ended up selling it. 

eBooks just are not for me, and I don't think that's wrong or bad. They are great for lots of people, and if they work for others that just fine.  For me, even if I were to get into eBooks more, I wouldn't buy a Kindle device. I already have a tablet (which if I do read Kindle books on is where I read most of them through the Kindle App), so spending money on yet another device is just wasteful for my situation.

Plus books are safer to read in the tub and by the pool  (though I acknowledge I do use the iPad there too since I have a waterproof case for it LOL) And while eBooks from indies are generally well priced, eBooks have no "used" option and most eBooks from traditional publishers are way more expensive than buying used (love Half Price) and since I read far more of those, economically, sticking to print books works in my favor.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey

I no longer buy print as much as I love the smell, texture, and sensations of a physical book.

They just take up too much room.

I now have an entire digital library, far more than the hundreds of print books on shelves, boxes, and assorted nooks and crannies spread throughout my house, shared across my computer and phone that I can take with me anywhere.

As much as I miss smelling a new book and the pride of ownership in a particular find, the flexibility and accessibility of having all my books with me all the time does not make me miss what I have lost.

I am wedded to book's contents not their means of delivery.

For books I cannot get digitally (or in audio), I do borrow print copies from the library.


----------



## Sam Kates

Much as I love my Kindle and for all its advantages (font adjustment, space saving, etc), I still prefer the look, smell and feel of a paper book. I probably read three paper books to every e-book and still buy paper editions regularly.


----------



## 67499

I'm heavy into Kindle but I can't give up paper. I buy mostly in used bookshops because they always seem so much fuller of surprise than glossy modern bookstores. Hey, I just realized I referred to used book_shops _ but modern book_stores_. A shop is warm and cozy and full of strange mysteries but a store is, well, just a place where stuff is shelved.


----------



## Ros_Jackson

I don't buy paperbacks often, usually only when I want something that's not available in ebook. However, people keep gifting me with paperbacks, so I always have something to read in that format. Next year I don't expect to buy more than one paperback for every ebook I purchase, not counting freebies. It would be none, but quite a few publishers don't bother with ebook versions for slightly older releases, and some of the best history reference books are highly illustrated.


----------



## SonyaWrites

I do a lot of shopping at thrift stores, and I have to stop myself from buying used paperbacks a lot of times! I have 8 bookshelves pretty much packed full. I enjoy paperbacks a lot more than ebooks.


----------



## deckard

Although most of my reading is done on the Kindle, I still buy paper books. Most of those are nonfiction or ones heavy with illustrations that don't show up well on the Kindle.

Deckard


----------



## worktolive

I love my K because of the eye and wrist strain issues with physical books. However, I do miss being able to flip though a physical book and reread sections that catch my eye. I'd say that 95% of my reading is done on the Kindle, yet I just can't resist a good deal on a paperback (especially the $0.50 deals at my library!). 

The used book stores in my area are pretty snooty and don't stock much romance and UF, which are the two genres I read the most of. Instead I use Paperback Swap, although not so much anymore since they instituted a yearly fee - that hugely cut down the number of books available. The funny thing is that even though I have a bookcase full of unread books AND I continue to get more, I almost never read them. I really need a 12-step program to cut down on my book buying addiction.


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham

Definitely. I own both an old Kindle with a keyboard (which I like better) and a newer Kindle color tablet. Reading on the old Kindle is wonderful, but not being a woman I don't have a good place to carry it without possibly sitting on it and breaking it, and that just makes it easier to lay it down somewhere like a doctor's office and forget it (an expensive error). So they must stay at home. Unfortunately, often the only pleasure reading I get to do is while sitting in a waiting room; so paperbacks are the winner for that. No great loss if you crease a page or even lose it, and fits in your pocket.

But book cost is a major issue too. Because you can usually get a great book by a great author at a used bookstore that would cost you three or more times the price in an ebook online. Seriously. Since when I read, I might read a LOT of books, that cost difference mounts up fast for me.

Browsing in a physical bookstore is also different enough from online that sometimes you'd want to do it just for that reason, if no other. And unlike an Amazon ebook sampling, in a real bookstore you can flip around and look anywhere in the book before buying it.

Lastly, I live in a rural area that's always been a wasteland for used bookstores. But just a couple years ago a fantastic place opened up about 18 miles from me, that has a wonderful selection and pretty good prices. It's tough to beat anywhere, even online or in the big city 50 miles away! A few months back they had a sale at half their already low prices, and I stocked up!


----------



## missypyxi

I will often buy a paperback copy of a book if I really enjoyed the ebook version. There's something about having a full bookshelf.

I love the world of indie publishing. I love how easy it is to find a vast selection of books, but there's something about walking into a bookstore and browsing the shelves and smelling the books that I hope never goes away.


----------



## James Richard

I wonder if any of the big box retailers will survive over time with the advent of EBooks.  Ebooks are so much cost effective to produce and distribute.


----------



## Jim Johnson

For the books I intend to read only once, I'll try to find a used copy if it's less expensive than the ebook. For most tradpub books, used copies are usually far less expensive. Buy the used book, read it, trade it back in for credit on the next purchase. I have one good used bookstore in my area and love it. I'm slowly going through my print library and culling the one-and-done books and the books I want to transition over to ebook.


----------



## Shanna Moncuse

Yep! I love looking at my collection, sitting there on my shelves.  I'm running out of room, but, I won't let that stop me! 

I like used bookstores to find old, out-of-print manga for cheap. On online sites, they can be_ way_ overpriced so I'm always thrilled to find them for half their original price (maybe less) at a used bookstore.


----------



## LDB

Used book stores are great. Jem Books is "my" local used book store. Then again, any used book store is "my" used book store if I'm around it with time to spare.


----------



## Tony Richards

I still buy paperbacks, yes. But here in the UK, most charity thrift stores carry secondhand books, and have largely driven used booksellers out of business. Which is a real shame, but is just one of those modern-day developments that seems inevitable.


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh

Yes.  For Christmas I got Jessica Shirvington's Embrace series as hardbacks.  I love paper books, but must admit that they take up a lot more space than the kindle.


----------



## KeraEmory

The boyfriend and I make a couple trips to B&N (only option) per month. We both primarily buy non-fiction in print: travel, history, cooking, books on writing craft for me, technical/engineering books for him. 

He likes his fiction in hard copy, I like mine digital. But I'm seriously old school on ebooks--I'm part of the group who trading hand-scanned ebooks 20 years ago because there WAS no way to buy them at that point. I used to read on a Palm Pilot. Yikes.


----------



## LiterallyJen

I accidentally ordered a paperback copy of "One Evening in Paris." It's $2.99 for Kindle, and that's what I meant to order. 

I should have checked my order slip more carefully and not one-clicked. 

Other than that, I almost always buy Kindle copies, unless it's a book I would like for a collectible.


----------



## Nikki Vaughn

I don't really buy new paper books anymore unless its a gift for someone else.  Anything new I tend to get now as an e-book unless the price is crazy prohibitive.

On the other hand I absolutely adore used book stores and things like library sales. I buy used books all the time. Partially because you can get best sellers so super cheap in most cases. And partially because it's like going on a treasure hunt. I love digging through stacks of books to find the gems that I want to read. It helps that there are some fantastic used bookstores where I live, though.


----------



## Guest

I love printed books. This year I've bought six books and I plan to but more


----------



## niahflame

I sell my physical books at Half-Price Books. As for buying, very rarely. I usually get ebooks if they're under five dollars. I request books at the library. EVERY book I suggest for purchase, has been bought. It may take up to 4 months but I get them!  They also have a thing on their website where I can suggest ebooks that aren't in the catalog, but those are rarely bought. My Marion County Library of Indianapolis rocks!


----------



## alawston

I was in a second hand bookshop yesterday, as it happens. And even though I made my latest beeline for the SF&F shelves, before skirting round general fiction and a quick look at the cookbooks, I ended up buying an Alan Ayckbourn play which caught my eye, and which I'm now hoping to direct with my community theatre group.

None of that would have happened if I'd just spent 20 minutes on Amazon.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot

Wow, I can't recall the last time I was in a bookstore for a book for myself; these days I'm strictly an ebook reader. But I much prefer paper for my daughter (she's three). 

Regarding used bookstores, we've got a Powell's nearby and they sell used and new together on the same shelves, which I've always found interesting.


----------



## lindnet

It's weird....I went almost completely digital for reading for several years.  In the last year or so, I've found myself enjoying paper books again and wanting to read them more often than my Kindle books.  I'm not sure why or what changed, but I'm just going with it.  I still read the Kindle when I'm out and about....vacation or what have you, but at home it's usually paper.  And I LOVE bookstores.  Whenever I visit my son in Portland, OR, a trip to Powell's is a given.


----------



## Fergusanthony

More often than not these days I buy secondhand books, often from charity shops. The big bookshops tend to carry an increasing number of books by a shrinking number of authors. I expect I'll always favour physical books; secondhand books have a history that  ebooks lack. There  are also a lot of people who insist that ebooks aren't real books.


----------



## S P Oldham

I still buy 'proper' books regularly. As much as I love my Kindle, nothing beats a good solid book in your hands imo. Plus I love to see bookshelves full of books too, makes the place more homely somehow.

I have always fancied running a little second hand book store - I can see myself nestled in a shop, tucked away in some quaint, picturesque alleyway somewhere in a bustling seaside town...


----------



## Azureintentions

Not buying paper back books would be like not buying a wrist watch because they now have the time on microwaves-


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Azureintentions said:


> Not buying paper back books would be like not buying a wrist watch because they now have the time on microwaves-


Nope. Not a good analogy. 'Cause you don't carry microwaves around with you -- though you might carry a phone or tablet, and so might not need a wristwatch.

You DO -- or at least _can_ carry an eReader. Arguably it can go anywhere a paper back can go. And if you have an eReader full of books, there's no need to carry a paper book.

And, for the record, I know a lot of people who no longer wear a watch because they have the time on their phone -- or, if they do wear a watch, it's a 'smart watch' so they can access stuff on their phones.

Just sayin'


----------



## Azureintentions

I appreciate you taking the time to say...

You've pointed out the absurdity I was eluding to- perhaps next time I'll elaborate on the sarcasm that fills the gap between wrist watch and microwave- and compare it more closely to the absurdity of no longer buying books as I see it.    

Over and out-  My microwave indicates I must run-


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Although I buy mostly ebooks, I still buy the occasional printed book. These are mostly books that I consider 'special' for some reason. Such as a 'coffee-table' book abut Downton Abbey behind-the-scenes. Just about any book that will have photos are bought as printed books. Some programming books I've bought the printed version just because the highlighting of various items still doesn't work right in the ebook versions I've looked at.

And I'm glad that used bookstores are making a comeback. Those printed books are much more likely to be here after the apocalypse (I'm only half kidding).


Mike


----------



## Howtoguru

Mostly, I buy the electronically downloadable books from Kindle.  But there are certain authors from bygone eras I still like to read so when I see a used book store, I head in there and spend time.  Paperbacks are still fun - I like to hold them and I love the smell of an old used bookstore.  One thing I like to do is have at least one or two paperbound books on the go so I have something to read while sitting outside on my deck on a sunny day.  You can read a paperback in bright sunshine, but reading a Kindle is tough!  Wonder if you can get Kindle readers with miniature awnings on them these days - like you can get when you buy an RV?  Need more shade to read my Kindle outside!

Best wishes, - Dan


----------



## A.G. Richards

Since I do all my work on a laptop screen, I don't want to be doing all my reading on a screen as well. Kindles are great for commuting and vacations, but when at home I much prefer a paperback.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Azureintentions said:


> I appreciate you taking the time to say...
> 
> You've pointed out the absurdity I was eluding to- perhaps next time I'll elaborate on the sarcasm that fills the gap between wrist watch and microwave- and compare it more closely to the absurdity of no longer buying books as I see it.
> 
> Over and out- My microwave indicates I must run-


I actually do check the time on my microwave---we no longer get a wall clock because so many appliances/devices have clocks built in.

And I still buy books. They're on my Kindle. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Howtoguru said:


> Mostly, I buy the electronically downloadable books from Kindle. But there are certain authors from bygone eras I still like to read so when I see a used book store, I head in there and spend time. Paperbacks are still fun - I like to hold them and I love the smell of an old used bookstore. One thing I like to do is have at least one or two paperbound books on the go so I have something to read while sitting outside on my deck on a sunny day. You can read a paperback in bright sunshine, but reading a Kindle is tough! Wonder if you can get Kindle readers with miniature awnings on them these days - like you can get when you buy an RV? Need more shade to read my Kindle outside!
> 
> Best wishes, - Dan


Hmmm.... I've never had any trouble reading my Kindle in the sun--that's where eInk has it all over tablets. Do you have a Fire by chance?

Betsy


----------



## Abalone

I still buy paperback and hardcover. My hardcover purchases are usually non-fiction, some fiction and cooking. Call me a poser, but I love buying Barnes and Noble collectible editions in hardcover. I've even bought books I never liked simply because they're elegant and maybe someone else will enjoy them one day.


----------



## Andra

Howtoguru said:


> One thing I like to do is have at least one or two paperbound books on the go so I have something to read while sitting outside on my deck on a sunny day. You can read a paperback in bright sunshine, but reading a Kindle is tough! Wonder if you can get Kindle readers with miniature awnings on them these days - like you can get when you buy an RV? Need more shade to read my Kindle outside!


I've been reading outside in the sunshine with my e-ink Kindles from the beginning. It's been one of the major selling points for reading on a dedicated device rather than a tablet or phone. Do you maybe have one of the first Fire tablets when they were still called "Kindle Fire"? If so, that would explain the difficulty with reading in sunlight.

I purchase print books for cookbooks, technical books, and collectible children's books. Everything else has gone digital.


----------



## Spittyfish

yes, I still buy them, and mostly used ones, but for quite a number of years I worked in a bookstore and I could read reading copies. I do love reading under the glow of my appliance at night though. It's just so darn convenient. I think for me a lot of the reason I still buy paperbacks is the price. Some ebooks are expensive and they can't be displayed on my bookshelf. I buy my favourite stories in paperback.


----------



## lyndabelle

I've been reading on my Kindle now for several years, and still find every once in a while I will get a paperback, usually as a gift. I think it's interesting to see how the used book stores and Indie book stores are doing better. Amazon got rid of their competition, the chain book stores. It gives them a chance to flourish, because I don't think paperbooks will go away completely. Even vinyl is coming back, mostly I think, because the Millennials didn't get a chance to see what they were. It intrigues them. Might be the same for paper books in the future. It might change over to everything being POD, and you'd get the choice of paper book or digital book.


----------



## H7Py49

I'm reading a series and started with #1.  My library has them in Kindle ebooks, but there are some gaps. Got the hardcover editions of  #5 and #6. Number 6 was really small print, and they didn't have an extra large print version for checkout. Not too much fun. I especially had a hard time finding where I left off. Now I'm on #7 and back to my beloved Kindle, which is set at the zoom I like and lighting on 17 - hog heaven.


----------



## gerard_blalock

I still love physical books, and I'm obsessed with used bookstores. I can do a lot of damage to my wallet in a 2nd and Charles. And as much as I love this new trend of big used bookstores, I have to admit feeling a little conflicted that they are now big corporate chains. I've got nothing against chain stores per se, I just want my used bookstores to be a little more cramped and quiet. 

The thing I love about buying used books is that moment when I run across something weird or with an interesting cover and only have to risk a couple bucks on it. I've stumbled across some things I never would have found, like an old horror anthology edited by Alfred Hitchcock and a few late 19th century adventure novels. I know you can do the same thing with ebooks, but somehow browsing through pages on an electronic store has never awakened that same sense of adventure for me.

All that being said, I do love my kindle, too.


----------



## Don DeBon

While I like paper books in general, I prefer ebooks due to space concerns.  That and some new books I have purchased in the past really reaked smell wise for some reason.  Gave me a headache trying to read them.  I never have that problem with ebooks. 

I think used book stores will make a comeback for the simple reason that triditional publishing are fighting as hard as they can to promote paper books and diminish ebooks.  To see that in action all you need to do is look at the prices these days.  $13+ for a paperback and $12 or $11 for a ebook?  That is crazy and most readers know this causing them to buy the paper book instead.  Which is what the publishers want.  

There was a report released recently about how print sales are up vs ebook sales.  A bunch of articles after were trying to tell publishers that they need to wise up if they want more sales.  The problem is, they are not being dumb, this is exactly what they want.  More print sales and little or none of ebook sales that is their game plan.  All of the big 5 in NYC hate ebooks, always have.  And are doing all they can to undermine the ebook ecosystem.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Don DeBon said:


> While I like paper books in general, I prefer ebooks due to space concerns. That and some new books I have purchased in the past really reaked smell wise for some reason. Gave me a headache trying to read them. I never have that problem with ebooks.
> 
> I think used book stores will make a comeback for the simple reason that triditional publishing are fighting as hard as they can to promote paper books and diminish ebooks. To see that in action all you need to do is look at the prices these days. $13+ for a paperback and $12 or $11 for a ebook? That is crazy and most readers know this causing them to buy the paper book instead. Which is what the publishers want.
> 
> There was a report released recently about how print sales are up vs ebook sales. A bunch of articles after were trying to tell publishers that they need to wise up if they want more sales. The problem is, they are not being dumb, this is exactly what they want. More print sales and little or none of ebook sales that is their game plan. All of the big 5 in NYC hate ebooks, always have. And are doing all they can to undermine the ebook ecosystem.


I think this is a bit of an oversimplification, but I admit that I've not got any data to support anything one way or the other.

I know this: I spend a lot more on reading material now than I used to when my only option was paper. And 99.99% of that spending is on electronic material. AND I'm reading a lot more overall.

With paper, one had to make a trip to the bookstore spend time looking around at what was on offer. And there was only so much space to store 'em, so you had to make your dollars go as far as possible. So paperbacks vs hardbacks, and being really careful about what you bought. If you got it home and realized it wasn't at all what you thought you were stuck with it in most cases.

Amazon helped some, with the ability to shop from your computer and have stuff delivered. And they had a return policy -- but still, kind of a pain to send a physical object back so one still took great care before clicking that buy button. And there was still the problem of storing the books!

When I saw the kindle first advertised I was ECSTATIC. Even though the price was a bit high, I would probably have bought it as soon as I saw it but even though that was the evening of the day it was announced, it was already sold out!   CLEARLY Amazon touched a chord with the whole idea!!!

I read a lot more than I used to. Buy a lot of books -- there are a lot at really good prices if you look beyond the Big 5. Even there, if it was an author who I'd buy in hardback, I will pay the release price for the ebook. In a way, it has MORE value for me so if it's also less than the paper I'm good with that. If it's something I'd normally have waited for the paperback, I can still wait for the price to drop.

The other thing I'm doing much more now is borrowing from my local library! It's just so convenient! I have found, in the last year or two, that I've been reading a lot of 'big name' books as library borrows vs actually buying the book. Previously, bookstores were more convenient than any library branch, so I'd opt for buying vs borrowing. So, in a way, the big name publishers are getting LESS money now from me, even though I'm reading more -- because my spending is on cheaper ebooks both from them and indie or small publishers, and I'm doing a lot more library borrowing.


----------



## ancaiovita

No matter how much you may love to read print books, when you are a compulsive reader you'll just go to the greener side of digital books as soon as you get your first e-book reader. It's just great to carry hundreds of books with you at all times.


----------



## Kenton Crowther

As I live in rented accommodation I never know when I may have to move, so the Kindle has been a great asset in my life. Even so, there are some hardcoiver and paperback books I will never part with.  I have got rid of many books before a move, but there are those which, if I lost them, I would have to buy them again as "real" books. Wherever I go I take my four or five small bookcases, at least.


----------



## Mark Darrah

The economics of buying Kindle books has changed so that you don't save as much buying ebooks as you used.  I enjoy reading indie authors whose work is sometimes only available as an ebook.  I buy used books if it's not available at Amazon or I can get a better price buying a slightly used paperback.

Mark Darrah


----------



## rchapman1

I much prefer paperbacks and often buy them at charity shops.  I don't collect them though, when I've read them I donate them back to the shop.  I occasionally buy a new book if it's something I would like to keep.


----------



## harpwriter

I buy only paper books.  I actually don't own a kindle, and even the few kindle books I own (which can be read on a kindle app on a PC), I rarely read, because I just don't like reading on a screen of any sort.


----------



## LDB

I don't disagree however reading on a Kindle app on a PC vs. a Kindle Voyage/Oasis is similar to driving a 17 year old Taurus or a new Lexus.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

harpwriter said:


> I buy only paper books. I actually don't own a kindle, and even the few kindle books I own (which can be read on a kindle app on a PC), I rarely read, because I just don't like reading on a screen of any sort.


Fair enough . . . . but you should know that the 'screen' of an eInk kindle is more like a paper page than it is like the screen of a computer -- whether desktop, laptop, or tablet. Seriously. Don't discount it until you try it.


----------



## LDB

^^^^ What she said is what I meant by the comparison. The screen/ink/page/display quality difference.


----------



## LDB

For those who still like paper books check out 40 Acre Wood. It's a bookstore in Lexington, Texas. It's a very cool store with a great book lady that owns it. It's on Facebook as 40 Acre Wood. It's 147 miles from home and worth the drive for the excellent "book visiting" both with Heidi and the actual books.

I have no affiliation other than as a customer who enjoyed going there and will continue to go in the future.


----------



## The Hologram Library

Yes, I still buy paperbacks, and hardbacks for that matter, mostly for reference books and the like. Even with Kindle's awesome search features and better T.O.C's it kind of hard to beat the ability to check the index in the back and then go to the page from there. Plus nothing quite beats new book smell.


----------



## Norman Crane

I buy paper reference books but prefer hard- to softcovers. If I want another kind of book, fiction or non-fiction, on paper I get it from the library. Sometimes I look for used books online when I can't get them from the library. Generally, I prefer ebooks to paper books because they're more convenient to carry, more customizable to read and they take up much less space.


----------



## passerby

I used to love browsing through used bookstores. As ebooks grew in popularity, however, most of those in the area where I lived ended up closing. Glad to hear that they are making a comeback.


----------



## Goulburn

A book is a book, is a book, is a book. I will devour it in any form. I am a bookaholic.


----------



## Melanie Underwood

I still prefer the feel, and smell, of a 'real' book, and regularly use either my local second-hand bookstore, which has been there for years and has an incredible stock, or I'll visit my local library.  Both are really handy for bestsellers, I've just read The Kite Runner (purchased from the second-hand bookstore) and am now reading John Grisham - Rogue Lawyer (on loan from the library) that would otherwise be for sale at around £10, which is an extravagance for me.  When you can easily read a novel a day - I started Rogue Lawyer last night and am already two-thirds of the way through -it soon becomes expensive!

I find the constant page turning when using a Kindle mildly irritating, but agree that with larger heavier novels the Kindle can be much easier to handle, and it's great for travelling and reading outdoors when the weather is breezy - perfect for on the beach or by a pool, as I hope to rediscover before too long!


----------



## MarkShark

I'm quite happy to buy used books. Unfortunately, the selection where I live is pretty sparse for my areas of interest. I tend to buy ebooks more these days. One aspect of digital that I really like is the ability to easily search a book.


----------



## Jill Nojack

My fiction reading is almost all eInk now. I have both a Scribd and KU subscription at this point (which is costing me almost nothing for the both of them due to Scribd free months and buying the KU two year subscription on Prime day, which I can deduct on my taxes because I'm a writer). Between the two of them, I'm not reading the latest blockbusters (never did), but of the 70 or so fiction books I read per year, I've got an amazing range of choices that are always with me, even if I only remembered to take my phone instead of one of readers or my Fire tablet.

Non-fiction has to be paper, though. And since I can usually get the used hard cover on Amazon for the same price as a paperback for older books, I go for the hardcover.

Digital just doesn't work for me for either learning or reference. There are a number of ebooks I've purchased that I ended up also buying the paperback or hardcover (if available) for the same reason. I know that textbooks are now digital, and I can't imagine how young people manage to eke any learning out of their pages.


----------



## spellscribe

I squealed today when I saw a sign saying a book shop, assumedly second hand, is moving in on my daily walking route! Yay! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5ngela

Yes I still buy paper books. I love the convenience of ebook but the smell and touch of paper book. So I love and still buy both of them


----------



## Shanna Moncuse

I went to Half-Priced Books on Monday.

I love finding little gems, books or manga I've never heard of. Plus, I do turn in books that I didn't really enjoy, so that's a plus (not sure if all used-bookshops do this, but Half-Priced Books pays you for your old books).


----------



## Jasperwocky

Since my kindle was stolen (some poor Bogotano ladron probably thought he was getting a nice tablet, not sure how much he'll be able to sell a 4th gen basic kindle for) I've been reading paper books. I don't really like the e-reader apps on my phone/ipad. 

I find used paperbacks have me reading far more widely. With e-readers there's always something in my preferred genre available. In the world of secondhand books you take a chance with what's there, which means I'm currently reading middlemarch and a history of the fur trade!


----------



## cafecorner

I still prefer paper books (when on offer)


----------



## aliceblossom

I do still buy paper backs if it's a book that I really enjoyed. There's something about having the physical version that makes it that much more personal. Also if I wanted to gift it to someone, I would have the option to do that too. If it's just a regular book, I would just order the ebook version most likely.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I love my Kindle, but I still buy quite a few paper books.  Used bookstores and Library sales are an economical way to feed my book habit.  There are certainly a lot of free and cheap ebooks, but it can be difficult to wade through them to find the excellent ones.


----------



## Kal241

I exclusively buy paper books. No offense to Kindle users and e-readers, but I can't see the appeal. To me, there's no substitute for the feel of a hard copy in your hands.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I haven't purchased a paper book of fiction since I got my first Kindle in May of 2008. In that time I've probably bought fewer than half a dozen non-fiction books that weren't available in digital format. For fiction, if it's not available as an ebook or from the library, I do without. So I read a few fiction stories in paper from the library each year, but not many.

When I got that first Kindle, my house was inundated with books. My bookshelves overflowed. Pretty much any nook or corner, including places like under the bed had a book or two there. Since then I cleaned out all those old books. I have three bookshelves left. One is devoted to reference books and non-fiction and on the others I have some old favorites that I kept. For instance, I have all the Dick Francis mysteries, most in hard cover (the old man, not the son) and some other favorites. Generally I'm too cheap to buy ebooks of books I already have, but recently I've come to realize that if those older books ever become available reasonably, I'll replace the paper copies and get rid of them in a heartbeat.

I actually dislike reading paperbacks these days. I'm used to being able to set the font I like in the size I like, and paperback type is scrunchy. For that matter so are some hard covers. I do spend more on books now than I used to. I used to do a lot more rereading than I do now with so many new-to-me digital books always at my fingertips.

If I didn't have a Kindle and had to read ebooks on my phone or on a computer screen, my attitude would be different. I've used the Kindle app on the phone a couple of times, but it's inferior in every way. I gave away that first Kindle and my Paperwhite, but I still have a Kindle Keyboard, Voyage, and Oasis, so fear of theft, damage, or loss doesn't stop me from taking one of the older Kindles with me when I'm out and about. I'd rather carry the extra device than be stuck with the app on the phone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Kal241 said:


> I exclusively buy paper books. No offense to Kindle users and e-readers, but I can't see the appeal. To me, there's no substitute for the feel of a hard copy in your hands.


A hard copy does feel wonderful in your hands. Especially if it's a very well produced hard copy. They also look really nice on a shelf. 

But for me, for _reading_, Kindle is vastly superior. 

I can make the print as big as I need and use the most comfortable typeface to read; 
I can carry as many books as I want so as to have a choice of reading material, without adding to the weight of what I have to carry; 
if I run across a word I don't know or need to translate a foreign phrase I can look it up instantly; 
my arms and hands don't get fatigued holding a a book open.


----------



## anguabell

I buy printed books if they are not available on Kindle. There are quite a few, actually. I have no interest in "bestsellers" and often read rather obscure authors that have been out of print for decades. And I still like to read paper books. It just feels different. Slower. Which sometimes is a good thing.

Also non-fiction, say what you will, is much easier to read in the paper format. I understand I can "search" the ebooks but I prefer to look at the index, search the illustrations, compare different chapters in my history books etc.
And - cookbooks. I have quite a few on Kindle, but those are read mostly for the entertainment value. I much prefer paper cookbooks to risking the well-being of my Kindle or iPad in our small kitchen.


----------



## ASDeMatteis

I almost always buy paper books (and 99% I buy hardcover). There's nothing wrong with ebooks, I just like the feeling of a book in hand.


----------



## cagnes

Ann in Arlington said:


> A hard copy does feel wonderful in your hands. Especially if it's a very well produced hard copy. They also look really nice on a shelf.
> 
> But for me, for _reading_, Kindle is vastly superior.
> 
> I can make the print as big as I need and use the most comfortable typeface to read;
> I can carry as many books as I want so as to have a choice of reading material, without adding to the weight of what I have to carry;
> if I run across a word I don't know or need to translate a foreign phrase I can look it up instantly;
> my arms and hands don't get fatigued holding a a book open.


I agree with every point, except the wonderful feel of a hard copy in your hands.  I think my kindle feels better. The only thing I feel a printed book (for reading) has over an ebook is that it's easier to visualize the artwork of the cover. I do appreciate a good printed cover.

I haven't read, borrowed or purchased a print book for myself in years.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

There seem to be a few people posting in this thread that say they don't buy Kindle/ebooks at all. I'm curious as to how they came to be on a forum dedicated to ebook reading. I'm not complaining, mind you. I'll welcome all readers here. I just find it curious.


Mike


----------



## Guest

jmiked said:


> There seem to be a few people posting in this thread that say they don't buy Kindle/ebooks at all. I'm curious as to how they came to be on a forum dedicated to ebook reading. I'm not complaining, mind you. I'll welcome all readers here. I just find it curious.


In my case, because I'm a writer and KBoards was regularly mentioned/recommended on a few podcasts I listened to and came up in Google regularly when I was Googling questions on publication


----------



## alawston

I bought my first trad-pub Kindle ebook for the first time in about a year yesterday - I only bought it because my wife and I bought a single signed copy of the hardback, and we both want to read it at the same time  I go through a steady supply of indie kindle books throughout most of my daily travels. Except right now I'm reading something so filthy I don't feel I want to be seen reading it on public transport...

Meanwhile, Waterstone's is now back in profit, and bookshops are just looking a little more optimistic about the future in the UK. Even the Amnesty International secondhand bookshop relocated to larger premises last year. The future's bright for paper.


----------



## SB_ROOZ

I have ALWAYS been a huge fan of paperbacks and hardcovers. You just don't get the same experience with a Kindle ebook if you ask me (of course, as an author I have to like Kindle because they make the money). You can't smell the ink and paper with a Kindle, you don't have the thrill of turning the page to a new chapter heading... So I'm happy to hear that used book stores are making a comeback!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

SB_ROOZ said:


> I have ALWAYS been a huge fan of paperbacks and hardcovers. You just don't get the same experience with a Kindle ebook if you ask me (of course, as an author I have to like Kindle because they make the money). You can't smell the ink and paper with a Kindle, you don't have the thrill of turning the page to a new chapter heading... So I'm happy to hear that used book stores are making a comeback!


Yep . . . can't smell ink and paper -- so it doesn't make you sneeze. 

Though a well produced kindle book does have chapter headings on new pages . . . . the turning is just a different movement.

Basically, I agree that it's not the SAME experience, but I can't agree -- as you seem to imply -- that it's an inferior experience.


----------



## harpwriter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Fair enough . . . . but you should know that the 'screen' of an eInk kindle is more like a paper page than it is like the screen of a computer -- whether desktop, laptop, or tablet. Seriously. Don't discount it until you try it.


Fair point about the difference between a laptop screen and a Kindle. I just had to replace my laptop and got a 2-in-1 which can be used as a tablet. The ability to hold it that way may also make a difference. I may be dragged kicking and screaming into the 21st Century yet! ;-)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

harpwriter said:


> Fair point about the difference between a laptop screen and a Kindle. I just had to replace my laptop and got a 2-in-1 which can be used as a tablet. The ability to hold it that way may also make a difference. I may be dragged kicking and screaming into the 21st Century yet! ;-)


I think that's absolutely true. I would pretty much never read for pleasure either on my desktop or laptop computer. But, if it was all I had available, I could do so on my tablet.


----------



## barryem

I'm always a bit dismayed at the answers in this sort of discussion.  Talking about the smell of paper books and the convenience of ebooks or the safety of paper books near the pool seems to be all about peripheral issues.  Reading a book is about getting the words from the author into our head.  The rest is real but does it really matter?

I read ebooks because I have a Kindle and I live in a rural area with no car.  I've been reading ebooks for so many years, so many decades really, that right now I'm a little bit intimidated by paper books.  I recently bought 2 paper books from Amazon, books that I enjoyed 50 or so years ago but that I haven't been able to find as ebooks.  They're sitting here staring at me and I'm terrified.  My hope is that I'll eventually get up the courage to open one and actually try it, but I'm not all that hopeful.

One is a hardback and even when I read paper books I rarely read hardbacks.  Unfortunately it's the one I'm most eager to read.  But they're both going to be a challenge.  They won't hurt me, will they?  Maybe they'll be gentle!

I wrote that like a joke and it is a joke but that doesn't take one little bit away from it's truth. 

All my life I loved book stores.  I spent many hours browsing through them.  I nearly always left with a book if I had the money.  I think I probably started browsing in them at about age 8 or 9.  When I retired I spent two or three days a week in book stores, drinking coffee, reading a book.  My favorite was Borders because their coffee was better.  Houston has a LOT of book stores and I'd go to a different one every time and spend the day reading.  I read quite a few books.  I paid for the reading by buying coffee at their inflated prices.  It was great.

But now it's been at least 20 years since I've read a paper book.  I'm really not sure I can do it again.  My usual reading places don't have enough light so I'll have to work out solutions to that.

And yes I do realize that all of this belies my opening sentiment.  

Barry


----------



## anguabell

barryem said:


> I'm always a bit dismayed at the answers in this sort of discussion. Talking about the smell of paper books and the convenience of ebooks or the safety of paper books near the pool seems to be all about peripheral issues. Reading a book is about getting the words from the author into our head. The rest is real but does it really matter?


Yes and no. It is a bit like food. Sometimes it doesn't matter how it is served, sometimes it enhances (or takes away from) the experience. For some people food might be only about the taste and nutritious substance. Some might look at it differently, depending on circumstances  I understand your reluctance to read paper books after a long break - my husband feels the same after only 3 years of Kindle - but why not? With the good light (reading outside is a great thing) it could be like reconnecting with an old friend. Perhaps awkward at first, but before you know it, you'll be talking as if you've parted yesterday.


----------



## barryem

I wish you hadn't used the food example.  Please use weaker arguments.  I hate being wrong. 

I'm just about to finish my current book and I've been toying with the idea of starting one of the paper ones.  We'll see.  Actually there are reasons this might not be a good time to do that.  And maybe after my next book I'll be able to find another excuse. 

Barry


----------



## Raul Sanchez

Reading on paper still has something special, and I hope it will continue to have despite all the digital invasion around us. Personally, I still prefer to read newspapers on paper and not on the internet, as well as some special books. But unfortunately, I understand that over time less paper will be sold, which is good for nature on the other hand.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Raul Sanchez said:


> Reading on paper still has something special, and I hope it will continue to have despite all the digital invasion around us. Personally, I still prefer to read newspapers on paper and not on the internet, as well as some special books. But unfortunately, I understand that over time less paper will be sold, which is good for nature on the other hand.


I feel the opposite about newspapers. Hardly ever read 'em the before Kindle because it was just so much mess and trouble -- huge pages to wrestle into submission and you finish with inky fingers. Much more pleasurable to read through and find relevant articles with my kindle edition.


----------



## Raul Sanchez

Well, I was referring to newspapers of more manageable size, not that kind of English newspapers that look like bed sheets. Here, in Spain, they are usually more comfortable, smaller. But anyway, you are right, they are becoming obsolete and any kind of digital reader is winning the battle, unfortunately. But, at the other hand: the books or newspapers do not require batteries, nor updates, can not break down, they don't need internet connection - which is not always available - they have the smell and feel of the paper, do not require technological knowledge - even if not large, the ereader requires a minimum-, they do not have an initial high expense, and if you lose it the loss is not so great compared to e-readers. Anyway, I use both, and are complementary, or should be.


----------



## Jake Parent

I read more and more eBooks, but there's still nothing quite like holding that paperback in my hands.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Jake D. Parent said:


> I read more and more eBooks, but there's still nothing quite like holding that paperback in my hands.


Yep. Nothing like it. Makes my hands ache like crazy.  So I prefer e- at this point.


----------



## WriterSongwriter

I have gone back to reading paper books, because I mostly read when I'm away from home. I've lost several kindles. I'm often so busy that I tend to forget them and leave them behind. Same with books, but that doesn't matter that much.


----------



## LDB

Kal241 said:


> I exclusively buy paper books. No offense to Kindle users and e-readers, but I can't see the appeal. To me, there's no substitute for the feel of a hard copy in your hands.


One appealing quality is never flipping closed due to wind or gravity and losing one's place. I'm retired. I dine alone at breakfast and lunch. It takes two hands to read a print book which makes reading during meals more of a challenge. The Kindle lays on the table and as long as I keep one fingertip clean to touch the screen to turn the page I can read easily. It also fits in my pocket and weighs less than most books, especially if I take it out of the charging cover while reading (talking Oasis). And that's with over 200 books at hand. I'll never give up any of my printed books and I go back and read some of them over. I'll still even bring home printed books now and then. But the Kindle is exponentially more convenient.


----------



## lmroth12

I love my local used bookstore! I can find unique editions such as one of the original copies of The Buccaneers, the book Edith Wharton was writing when she died, as well as illustrated classics I remembered from childhood that I now read to a younger generation. But I also love to download a book on the spur of the moment to my kindle and set out on a new adventure!


----------



## Joe Vercillo

I prefer reading paperbacks, my favourite used book store is BMV in Toronto. They have a few locations, almost always have the books I'm after, and decent prices.


----------



## William Peter Grasso

I consider used book stores a treasure. I'm thrilled to see there's data out there showing them coming back. There's one in my city (and only one, darn it, unless you count the college bookstore). I especially find them great places to seek research matter--especially info that's not necessarily mainstream. And yes, like so many of the replies above have stated, I still love the look and feel of a print book in my hands.
That said, I must come clean and say that almost of all of my reading these days--fiction and nonfiction--is done on my Kindles. The devices help me multi-task in ways not possible with paper, like reading at meals despite the culinary demands on my hands, while using exercise machines, etc. I especially like that when traveling, I carry a virtual library with me--with the ability to instantly acquire books I suddenly fancy--in the same compact device that provides my on-the-road email and internet access.
People often tell us our house looks like a library and nowadays, we take that as a compliment (in the early days of our marriage, I can still hear my mother's disparaging comment "You two use books as furniture." And she said it like it was a bad thing).
So yes, we own thousands of titles in print--but still love and depend on our ereaders.
WPG


----------



## KyleConnor

Hmm. Paperbacks. Not really. I haven't bought a single paperback since I got my first kindle in 2012. It's easy to download a pdf on Amazon or read books online on sites like Bartleby. But I'll definitely visit one of these stores to get some books for my mom. She loves her books the old way.


----------



## Tahereh K.V. Dehkordi

Why not?! I pride new technologies of book readers. But I haven't find a good replacement of my paperback books. I can convey them in flexible ways anywhere you think.


----------



## Diamond Eyes

Yes, I still buy paper books. I love my Kindle and the convenience of ebooks, but sometimes I just want the experience of holding and flipping through a paper book. The feel, sound, and smell of a real book can never really be replaced totally. There is some tactile nostalgic thing going on there that I still enjoy from time to time.


----------



## TT Rankin

I have a kindle, and it's used exclusively for games and streaming shows.  I read one ebook and that was it for me, there's something about holding a paperback in my hand that I'm not sure ill ever get over.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington

TT Rankin said:


> I have a kindle, and it's used exclusively for games and streaming shows. I read one ebook and that was it for me, there's something about holding a paperback in my hand that I'm not sure ill ever get over.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


What you have is probably a Fire if you use it for games and videos.  An eInk kindle is a very different reading experience to a tablet . . . much closer to a paper book.


----------



## LDB

^^^ What she said plus all the free books you can get for the Kindle.


----------



## Annon

I publish hardcovers and some paperback, and I must tell you that MY sales in the eBook format have declined since 2008-9 especially the Nook and iBook reader. I am a reprint publisher. Even my Kindle sales have experienced decline while my hardcover books have increased by around 11% per Ingram. So, when you write to the Kindle, it is wise to keep real book publishing in your wishlist. Someone (a Publisher) may pick up your book for either foreign translation or print rights however remote that possibility is. 

Oh yes, I also buy real books! Kindle is only to introduce your work and get some exposure IMHO.


----------



## LauraB

I read around 100 books a year, almost never read kindle only published or self published books on kindle.  Learned early I just don't like the quality of most so don't spend my time on them.  Almost all the books I read are kindle versions unless it isn't available.  I have a BA in Literature so maybe I just got over the paper feel thing. To me it is quality of writing and convenience of the kindle. I like have so many books at my fingertips, being able to control font and lighting, and the translation option is nice as well. To each their own. But I don't aagreecat all with the person who thought kindle was just to introduce to readers. But then again maybe it's a genre thing.


----------



## BiancaSommerland

I love going to used bookstores. And new bookstores. And digital bookstores! lol

Sometimes I need to close all technology and just soak in the words of a great book. I love my kindle, but I'm horrible at keeping it charged. And since I work behind a screen all day it's nice to look at something completely different.

I'm also one of those people who love the feel and smell of books.


----------



## SherritheWriter

I swore off hardbacks when I got my Kindle, because they're not portable or easy to handle. i occasionally buy a paperback, and it's almost always at a secondhand book store, because that's almost all that's available. We have a Books a Million a few miles away (in a high traffic area) and our one and only Barnes & Noble is clear across town so far away, that for all intents and purposes, it IS out of town. Of course, ebooks on Kindle are my main reads now. But I'll get nostalgic and buy a paperback every now and then.


----------



## Erin Zarro

I have two Kindles, and I still from time to time read paperbacks/hardcovers. I can't seem to give them up. There's nothing like holding a book in your hand. But, Kindles/ereaders are great for portability and storage (if I had 3,000 paperbacks here at home? We'd have no room for anything else!).


----------



## LDB

With the price of Kindle books going up and up and up it's becoming more and more beneficial to shop the used book stores for paperbacks to save money.


----------



## rchapman1

I still prefer a paperback and often get them in the charity shops - they are really well-priced and when I've read it I can donate it back again.


----------



## Alberto L Pupo

I personally purchase more book digitally out of sheer convenience. But I will stay buy hardcovers and paperback from time to time. Just not as frequently. I think one of the biggest edges that the digital format has is quite frankly storage space. For example I am a voracious reader and in my reader I can store about 400 books. If I tries to do that with paperback, I really would not have the storage space. So that is one big advantage over digital not to mention in the end it is more cost effective as well.


----------



## padowd

I still love paper books. I like to hold them, smell them and read them. We have a library in our home and we have a ton of books. We have been collecting for a long time though. My husband and I both have two Kindles and we love them. We have hundreds of books on them and we love to take them on vacation or just out and about town. Much better than taking a paper book. We have a couple used bookstores in our town and we love to go in from time to time and browse. I am happy to see that maybe they want go away. I grew up with my dad and I getting up on a Saturday morning and heading to the two used bookstores in our town. My mom did not read so it was a special time for us to be able to spend it together. He and I were both avid readers so I have a special love for bookstores. I grew up on Nancy Drew books. My dad loved science fiction and fantasy which i have never really liked. But yes,I will always buy and surround myself with paper books even though I love my Kindles.


----------



## DesignEbookCover

Comeback is a strong word. I don't know if it's true, i can tell you that in my home town there is a new store that sells used books for low prices. 
I for once like to read real books I find it really hard reading articles or books from digital screen it simply easier to read from a paper than from a screen.


----------



## dbonline

I do still buy paper books, I love my e reader its handy for when I am at appointments or travelling somewhere so I don't have to carry something bulky with e and hope it doesn't rip or get damaged, I still love paper books too, for some reason it helps me to relax more at night when i'm reading a paper book just before bed.


----------



## AriadneBeckett

I love paper, but after moving and having to pack and haul my book collection, I'm sticking to electronic wherever possible.


----------



## EA Cruz

The return of old school bookstores is awesome news. Really.

I love paperback books.

I love the texture.

I love the slight scent when I turn the page.

While I read mostly digital books nowadays, when I read a paperback or hardcover book, I get nostalgic.


----------



## KatharineWolfe

I personally do, I love it! While having an ereader is great for taking with me on the bus/to uni etc, I have a dream of one day having a house with a room I'll make into a library, so I'm always collecting books. As for used book stores, I am ALL about them! I was just at one yesterday that lets you bring in old books for store credit. I ended up getting $70 worth of books for free!


----------



## AlexaBarret

Betsy the Quilter said:


> paper books


I don`t know maybe it sounds funny but a paper book is the best one for the reading. I like touching the book I`m reading!


----------



## padowd

I love used book stores. As a child and young teen my Dad and I would get up ever Saturday morning and head down to the 2 used bookstores in our town. He was a avid reader as was I. My mother did not like to read at all so this was a special time for just me and my Dad. We would spend several hours looking through all the books. I love the smell of the books and just holding the book in my hand. I guess for me it is a nostalgic thing. We have a huge book library in our home. When I find a author I like I would always get all their books especially a series type and over the years we have collected tons. We are now looking to down size since we are retired and I am hating the thought of getting rid of my books. We will probably donate to our library because they have a used book room. We both have 2 Kindles and really enjoy them but to me I will always love the paper book.


----------



## A.Q.

As much as I like kindle, there's something I like about having a physical book in my hands. I have 4 book cases in my house - including a floor to ceiling one - and they are all full. At last count I had something on the order of 400 books - non-fiction, fiction, music scores etc etc . I am a prolific collector of the old EU of Star Wars, the post-Nemesis novels of Star Trek, Tom Clancy, J K Rowling, Stephen King and Peter Hamilton.

Over time, as my physical copies die from being read too often, I'm replacing them with electronic copies


----------



## KathyWren

Count me in as another lover of print books. I read e-books because they're affordable in bulk, but print books are my best friends. When I run into them around the house, I only have to see the cover to remember the plot and what it made me feel when I read it. I don't seem to make the same connection with e-book covers, possibly because I only see it once rather than every time I pick it up.  

...now I feel guilty for doing so much electronic reading lately.  I'm going to go make sure my books know that I still love them.


----------



## anguabell

KathyWren said:


> ...now I feel guilty for doing so much electronic reading lately. I'm going to go make sure my books know that I still love them.


That's exactly how I sometimes feel


----------



## FrancisLeggett

I don't think I could ever bring myself to completely give up books in their physical form. If I want to relax at home with a good book, that's when I truly rely on paperbacks. I tend to save my kindle for travelling and holidays, so in that sense it's a total lifesaver. I mean what would a holiday be without a few good books?


----------



## Elsye_Harwood

I  still prefer print books. I know they take up a lot  of room, but there's something comforting  about having book shelves around the house. 
We're in the process of downsizing, so we've had to throw some out and it's been such a wrench.  I have to add that they all went to the charity shop. I'd never throw a book away.
And it was only a couple of bags in the end  because I  couldn't quite bring myself to get rid of them. You see, I might read them again. You never know.


----------



## Rosie Scott

That's all I buy. I have a Kindle, but I've only read one book on it and now just use it to double check the formatting on my own books. Paperbacks smell and feel better (ha). Also, most of the books I read (non-fiction accounts of war generals and the like) are too expensive on Kindle to justify not having something tangible. I also love graphic novels and manga, and I own a Paper White (I think, I don't even know for sure!), so I can't enjoy the art, which is half the fun with such books.

I will not read on Kindle unless I am eventually forced to (by lack of paperbacks or worsening eyesight). Who knows? Maybe when it comes to that I won't read at all anymore. Currently, if I find a book that sounds good and it's only available in e-book form, I just don't read it.


----------



## storyteller

I have to buy print books, many authors are not in ebook form.


----------



## HeidiHoughting

When I'm at the airport I love to buy a book for the trip, there's something about the weight of it in your hands, the flip of the crisp pages... Holding a book, like stroking a cat - is comforting. I think there is also some research that suggests you remember more when you read from a book than from a screen.


----------



## KateEllison

I do about half of my reading while sitting with a child who's having trouble falling asleep, so I really need my kindle and its backlight! So I don't typically buy print books anymore. And I almost exclusively borrow ebooks from the library as well. It's that instant gratification...


----------



## Rod Little

While my Kindle is indispensable, I do love paper.  90% of my reading is on kindle or a tablet, but I'll never fully give up paperbacks. The feel of a good book in your hands is fantastic, like holding gold coins stolen from the coffers of a palace.
The smell of a new paperback is also quite intoxicating. haha


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

I vividly remember in pre-computer days being invited to someone's home for the first time and having a feeling that there was something 'wrong'. It took me a while to realise there were no bookcases, or even books lying around. 
I also knew someone who would arrive early to pick up a first date so that he had time to browse her bookshelves to see what type of books she read.
I think computers and  e-readers might have changed all this


----------



## Jim Johnson

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I vividly remember in pre-computer days being invited to someone's home for the first time and having a feeling that there was something 'wrong'. It took me a while to realise there were no bookcases, or even books lying around.
> I also knew someone who would arrive early to pick up a first date so that he had time to browse her bookshelves to see what type of books she read.
> I think computers and e-readers might have changed all this


Sadly, some people 'stage' their living rooms with bookshelves and curated titles that they don't read but present to guests to come across as intellectual or hip or whatever. And there are people paid to help people create that curated list. Crazy world.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Jim Johnson said:


> Sadly, some people 'stage' their living rooms with bookshelves and curated titles that they don't read but present to guests to come across as intellectual or hip or whatever. And there are people paid to help people create that curated list. Crazy world.


I know some hotels buy books 'by the yard' to furnish their 'libraries' or communal rooms .


----------



## Jim Johnson

Ugh. I've seen people buy books based on their cover colors so that they coordinate with the color scheme in their rooms. They don't read the books...just use them as props.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Jim Johnson said:


> Ugh. I've seen people buy books based on their cover colors so that they coordinate with the color scheme in their rooms. They don't read the books...just use them as props.


Funny you should mention that. A neighbour gave me two bags of books to give to the church library. I asked if it was ok for me to read some before handing them over. I chose 8 books and placed them on my bedside table. Everyone of them had a blue cover - and my bedroom is painted in pale blue. Was it some sort of subliminal choice?


----------



## LDB

Jim Johnson said:


> Ugh. I've seen people buy books based on their cover colors so that they coordinate with the color scheme in their rooms. They don't read the books...just use them as props.


A friend owns a used book store. I sometimes watch the store when she needs to run an errand or something. One time while I was there a lady came in and spent almost $500 on various leather bound books, choosing them mostly by the color of the binding, to stage a large tv/entertainment/bookcase wall unit. I doubt anyone will read any of them. Nice for the day's total but sad for the books.


----------



## LDB

I just got a hardbound copy of Chicken Every Sunday and have Country Editor on the way. Both were well thought of in the work When Books Went To War, a really interesting read I highly recommend as it shows the power of books to make our lives better even in the worst of times.


----------



## geezergas

Put 8 books on the Kindle for a dive trip to Raj Ampat.  Went through 11 airports and ran out of books.  Found a couple OK treads on the boat and finally bought 2 in the airport in Jakarta.  I will have to give them away  I'm so past paper.  I hesitate when someone hands me a good read in a book form. I have downloaded the same book a time or 2. Love my Kindle DX.


----------



## JohnAndrewKarr

I like both paper and ebook formats. And browsing through a bookstore is always fun.


----------



## Fogeydc

I like paper too, but I also like to actually *read* a book, so I need to use some sort of electronics -- old eyes, not that great anyway & not getting any better. Having a lighted device (either backlit tablet or front-lit e-ink-reader) + variable font size is the only way I can enjoy a decent reading session. Somehow I think I'm not alone in this!

Browsing through a reference book or in a bookstore is OK for a short time, but those are only very short reading moments, akin to browsing labels in the grocery store.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

I still buy paperbacks for some situations. I still read them in the bathroom because I don't want to get germs on my Kindle. I also buy them to collect certain series from my childhood. My latest missions were to collect the first 20 Xanth novels in MMPB, the ones I used to check out from the library in junior high (accomplished) and the 18 Conan the Barbarian Ace paperbacks (not so accomplished).


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

If I'm buying a book for research I'm more likely to purchase a print version. If I have to flip from one page to another to find something it is easier to use a print book. Sometimes I buy Kindle and then print for research or learning. I hardly ever go into a bookstore now most things are purchased from Amazon. I dislike that Amazon has a monopoly, but I'm too lazy to search in stores.


----------



## LDB

The searching and browsing in the store is the best part, especially if it's a used book store or non-chain store. You never know what you will find and that's the fun of it.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

LDB said:


> The searching and browsing in the store is the best part, especially if it's a used book store or non-chain store. You never know what you will find and that's the fun of it.


Serendipity Rules . You can't search for something on Amazon if you don't know it's there .


----------



## JFHilborne

I read paperbacks when at home and eBooks when traveling. Love both.


----------



## JohnAndrewKarr

Angela Hoy at Writers Weekly has an essay about the decline of ebooks, and one of the reasons is gifting. https://writersweekly.com/angela-desk/ebook-sales-continue-their-downward-spiral-ebooks-make-horrible-gifts


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

JohnAndrewKarr said:


> Angela Hoy at Writers Weekly has an essay about the decline of ebooks, and one of the reasons is gifting. https://writersweekly.com/angela-desk/ebook-sales-continue-their-downward-spiral-ebooks-make-horrible-gifts


I'm not sure about that. Our local book shop, which has been in the family for two generations, has closed one of its branches. It was the go to place for book launches and I went to many of them over 35 years. It was a sad day when that branch closed and the staff were re-trenched.


----------



## JohnAndrewKarr

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I'm not sure about that. Our local book shop, which has been in the family for two generations, has closed one of its branches. It was the go to place for book launches and I went to many of them over 35 years. It was a sad day when that branch closed and the staff were re-trenched.


Sorry to hear it. Hopefully they can keep their other store open.

Like most, I'll keep a wait-and-see approach on the ebook vs. print thing. My impression is both will continue based on reader economics. Want to save money? Ebook. Want the look and feel of a physical read? Paperback, or hard cover.


----------



## Fogeydc

JohnAndrewKarr said:


> Want to save money? Ebook. Want the look and feel of a physical read? Paperback, or hard cover.


Have old eyes &/or assorted eye problems? Ebooks with their changeable print-size and choice of reader devices/apps to suit your needs are the only thing that makes reading pleasurable.

I like the feel & experience of physical books too, but unless it's something like a reference book or something I really need to read, I haven't read one in years -- and even then only in small chunks. It's just not comfortable.

Ebooks don't necessarily save money (there are threads here & there complaining about 'why is the e-book price so much compared to print-version, maybe even *more* than print version?!?) -- but it makes reading a wide variety of books actually possible & a continuing pleasure, not a chore.

Compare what old-eyes can now access to read comfortably with the limited choices available pre-e-book-days in "Large Print Version". And no, reading w/ a maginifier isn't the answer -- that's still more like "work" than "leisure reading".


----------



## LDB

I just received a first edition of Texas Ranger by Boessenecker as a gift. While I didn't personally buy it it was purchased from a used book dealer and quite happily received.


----------



## Nina Huffney

Fogeydc said:


> Have old eyes &/or assorted eye problems? Ebooks with their changeable print-size and choice of reader devices/apps to suit your needs are the only thing that makes reading pleasurable.


I hear you, *Fogeydc*. I love being able to adjust text size on my device. My old printed books are impossible for me to read these days.


----------



## Ben McQueeney

I think there will always be a place for printed books for gifts for peeps. 

Also, I just like the feel of a book. 

I am old fashioned I suppose. ahaha.


----------



## Fogeydc

Ben McQueeney said:


> I think there will always be a place for printed books for gifts for peeps.
> 
> Also, I just like the feel of a book.
> 
> I am old fashioned I suppose. ahaha.


I read e-books on e-reader & iPad.

I'm *very* old-fashioned -- I (mostly) get books to *read* and however much I might like "the real thing" I just can't comfortably/enjoyably read one anymore, it's just too much work.

I want to keep reading, I have lots of (e-)books in my stash, I've had to adapt & I'm enjoying having several books-in-progress to enjoy as the mood strikes me.

Amazing how perspective changes when your eyes get old &/or have problems.


----------



## George Trigiris

Paperbacks are amazingly convenient, not to mention the feeling I get when I pick one up.

It just feels right. No internet, no excessive light emanating from a tablet/computer screen, no swiping, nothing. Just me and the pages.


----------



## chumlychums

I just hope young people get into reading. We need another J.K. Rowling. Hopefully, it will be one of you guys.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

George Trigiris said:


> Paperbacks are amazingly convenient, not to mention the feeling I get when I pick one up.
> 
> It just feels right. No internet, no excessive light emanating from a tablet/computer screen, no swiping, nothing. Just me and the pages.


Same for me with my eInk Kindle.


----------



## Alba Arango author

I buy paper books every month! I love supporting my local indie bookstore (The Writer's Block in downtown Las Vegas). On a side note, I also buy Kindle books. I just love books.


----------



## Ian Coates

I know this is a Kindle website, but, yes, I have to admit I do still prefer to hold a paper copy for fiction. There's something about the tactility of the reading process that means I like a paperback.


----------



## prairiesky

Reading all of this made me laugh.  I have been reading books on my Kindle for years, really enjoying larger font choices.  But this week I went to my local library because I missed it and used to LOVE going and being around so many books.  I wondered around and finally took a book off a shelf and opened it.  The print looked minuscule to me.  I opened another...ugh.  I then asked the librarian where the large print books were.  Finally, books that I can read without eyestrain.  Sadly, the choices of large print books is quite small.  So, though I love the library, I will be reading my Kindle books. 
Paperback books are a no go.


----------



## Fogeydc

prairiesky said:


> Reading all of this made me laugh. I have been reading books on my Kindle for years, really enjoying larger font choices. But this week I went to my local library because I missed it and used to LOVE going and being around so many books. I wondered around and finally took a book off a shelf and opened it. The print looked minuscule to me. I opened another...ugh. I then asked the librarian where the large print books were. Finally, books that I can read without eyestrain. Sadly, the choices of large print books is quite small. So, though I love the library, I will be reading my Kindle books.
> Paperback books are a no go.


Yeah, that micro-font can be really tough on the ole eyes!

My first e-reader was an iPad (big enough, w/ light, to use where I needed that) and *instant Large Print Library*.
I was thrilled!
I could read again easily & for fun! 
(extra bennie -- I didn't have to decide which of several books to take with me somewhere, I could take them all!)

Not to mention that Library Large Print collections have always been limited & I doubt many or most of what I want to read come in LP version. (But they also mostly don't have what I want in small print version either.)

I've re-read a lot of books in e-format (both on iDevices & K-devices) that I had & had read in paperback. Re-buying felt a little like the days of replacing favorites on vinyl w/ cassette & then again w/ CD, but I don't begrudge the trouble or expense because of the convenience of being able to listen w/o constantly changing the record/tape or reading-as-a-chore.


----------



## H7Py49

I like the larger trade sized paperbacks - better than hardcovers in some cases. Especially unevenly cut edged hardcovers.


----------



## Nina Huffney

prairiesky said:


> Reading all of this made me laugh. I have been reading books on my Kindle for years, really enjoying larger font choices. But this week I went to my local library because I missed it and used to LOVE going and being around so many books. I wondered around and finally took a book off a shelf and opened it. The print looked minuscule to me. I opened another...ugh. I then asked the librarian where the large print books were. Finally, books that I can read without eyestrain. Sadly, the choices of large print books is quite small. So, though I love the library, I will be reading my Kindle books.
> Paperback books are a no go.


*prairiesky*, like *Fogeydc *I can relate to your experience. I sometimes miss spending time in libraries, checking out dozens of books at a time. But I would seriously cry buckets if I ever lost my Kindle.


----------



## geezergas

when we moved I had a agency pick up @ 2,000 books.  No more storing books.  I had a room with shelves on 3 walls with all my books, I loved them but just don't have the room.  I have a Kindle DX I've had all over the world, on its second replacement battery and with 2,000 more books on it and 3 family members on my account so we're all reading a lot.  I do @ 130 books a year.  Love the Kindle DX, would like to see something reintroduced to replace it, its @ 10 years old now.


----------



## Atunah

H7Py49 said:


> I like the larger trade sized paperbacks - better than hardcovers in some cases. Especially unevenly cut edged hardcovers.


Ohhhh, back in 2012 when I was desperate to read a particular book and it wasn't on kindle for a while, I checked out "Iced" by Karen Marie Moning from my library. It was the prettiest book I had ever read out of. I had to look it up and its called deckle edged. It looked like the pages were handmade. It was a joy to read visually, beside the fact that I could get comfortable with it as it was a heavy hardcover and I had to keep sitting like a celery stick with it on my lap. I was the first to check it out so I got obsessed with not messing it up. Buying it costs 39.99 . So yeah, no thanks.

But that was in 2012 and one of the few paperbook I still read then. It was larger print than the paperbacks I used to read. So it was ok to read. But it was way to heavy and my back started hurting after a while because of the way I had to sit with it.

I don't think I read a paperbook much after 2012. I can't recall, but about that time. I been pretty much kindle books since 2008. I actually could not read books anymore for a few years before I finally found the miracle that was the K1. You know how horrible it is for a life long reader not to be able to read anymore? Well you guys would know. The font was just getting too small and I kept getting headaches. And my wrists hurt from holding the still paperbacks open. For some reason the way older stuff from back when was softer at the spine than the newer paperback. Must have been something changed with paper and/or binding.

I read exclusively on a kindle so the experience is exactly like reading a paper book from the past. Minus the holding open and heavyness and tiny font and yellowing pages and lack of proper lighting and minus the headaches. 
There is no distractions on kindles, just like paper books. Just reading.

But I would still like to browse an actual bookstore once in a while. Just to look around to see whats there. I'd get the book on kindle anyway. But considering I live in the 7th largest city in the US, all there is is a barnes and nobles some distance away and half price book store some distance away and a couple of niche bookstores. One catering mostly for comic stuff and the other has vinyl records. 
And anytime I did manage to check one of them over the years, they usually don't have the genres I like to read or they stick them in the dark corner.

I'd just rather go to the library and look around. Less snickering too at my choices.


----------



## geezergas

chumlychums said:


> I just hope young people get into reading. We need another J.K. Rowling. Hopefully, it will be one of you guys.


Its funny to look back into the 50 in a Catholic School, if the nuns even thought we read something like Harry Potter, I'd still have scars on my head.


----------



## Fogeydc

geezergas said:


> Its funny to look back into the 50 in a Catholic School, if the nuns even thought we read something like Harry Potter, I'd still have scars on my head.


I went to an Episcopalian school. I used to read a Perry Mason (paperback) in the morning-chapel-lineup starting in 8th grade. I don't think any of the teachers ever noticed but some of the other kids around me sure did.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I went to Catholic school in the 60s. No one every chastised me about what I was reading -- which was pretty much anything I could get my hands on. I guess they knew my parents had a handle on things so they didn't need to second guess their parenting choices. Or maybe they knew if they had my mother would have very politely told them to mind their own business. 

As to paper: I read a paper book just last week. It was on the shelf in the condo we're staying at. First in a series set in the place we're staying. I liked it. They have #2 and #3 here as well, so I'll try to read them before we leave. It did make me really appreciate the kindle, though -- it was harder to hold and the font was a bit 'thinner' than I'd prefer. Wouldn't have finished it if it hadn't been pretty good.


----------



## LDB

I've been to author events and book signings for a few authors recently and bought their new book each time. I'm through a couple of them with a couple more to go.


----------



## Betty Blast

Visiting a bookstore is a guilty pleasure for me. The smell of book pages, flashy covers, and the heady aroma of coffee all create a magical experience. While I enjoy physical books, the majority of my books are on my kindle. It's more convenient. I have read recent studies that found reading information on physical pages may boost memory retention. It seems that physical books vs. ebooks must create different reading experiences.


----------



## Jennifer R P

I can't ever give up on paperbacks. Maybe if my eyes get to the point where I can't read normal print, I will. But...it's a different reading experience.

On the other hand, when I'm traveling, it's nice to be able to just carry a tablet...


----------



## jorgealarcon

AnmaNatsu said:


> I never stopped, and still buy almost all paperbacks. I think I've bought less than a dozen eBooks total in the last few years, mostly non-fiction and one or two works to support the author or where it was a great deal (like I got the paperback to give someone and got the eBook for low cost or free).
> 
> Most of what I read isn't available in eBook form and when it is, it just isn't as "nice" (graphic works just don't do eBook well yet to me). Also, I work on a computer 40+ hours a week, then come home and work on another one. Reading gives my eyes a much needed break from the screens.


Paperback books can never replace ebooks.


----------



## pennfawn

Quick short answer: Yes.


----------



## D. Roman

I do!  I prefer and love a paper book.  I read SO MUCH on my phone and laptop, but for fiction, I prefer a good old book. 

D.


----------



## KayLively

Its interesting to find this topic now as my brother sold his used bookstore in 2018 - a well known one in San Diego - which he'd owned 32 years and had been in business for over 50 years total. Since then, I've also seen several notices about new used bookshops opening up in my own area. It took him a number of years to decide to close up shop and liquidate the business and sell the building. It was painful too as a minute without a book in his hand is a minute lost.

Personally, while Kindle is real convenient especially while traveling, its hard for me to read on a screen no matter the settings. I feel comfortable with a book in my hand (though the book I'm reading currently is on Kindle). Plus I find I don't retain what I read on a screen. But it is convenient - heck yes.


----------



## Fogeydc

KayLively said:


> ...
> Personally, while Kindle is real convenient especially while traveling, its hard for me to read on a screen no matter the settings. I feel comfortable with a book in my hand (though the book I'm reading currently is on Kindle). Plus I find I don't retain what I read on a screen. But it is convenient - heck yes.


The problem with printed books, for many of us (especially us old-folks but also anyone with an assortment of visual problems) is that they are printed in what appears to be micro-font.
Even old books I read years ago seem to have magically changed to that micro-font! (that's why I got rid of them)

So if I actually want to read-for-pleasure -- not make a job of it -- I like e-readers/tablets so I can have large-enough-to-read-easily print.
Some things (fortunately not too-many or too-long docs) I still have to do on paper, and it is a bit like going-to-work (beyond the effort/careful attention I have to pay to that stuff anyway).


----------



## LDB

I like a print book if there are illustrations. Often when converted to Kindle (ebook really but that's my platform) the illustrations become smaller and less sharp. Otherwise I like my Kindle. I usually use font size 4 which isn't too large but probably a bit larger than most current print books.


----------



## Fogeydc

LDB said:


> I like a print book if there are illustrations. Often when converted to Kindle (ebook really but that's my platform) the illustrations become smaller and less sharp. Otherwise I like my Kindle. I usually use font size 4 which isn't too large but probably a bit larger than most current print books.


I just looked and a book I'm reading on the (latest) Oasis is font size 8; 6 would do but I find I can read faster/easier @8.

I don't read many books w/ illustrations, except sometimes a children's book from the First Reads lists -- which I use an iPad for (I don't think they even work on e-ink Kindles).


----------



## Rolland Kling

I've got a Kindle Fire, but I still love paperbacks. When I drop my paperback, I just lose the page, not the screen!


----------



## scott.marmorstein

No. I've always been the rare duck that never enjoyed physical books because I would constantly lose my place, the bookmark would fall out, I'm OCD about dog-earing pages, they're too big to bring with me wherever I go. 

Strange as it sounds, I can't even read on the old e-ink displays anymore either. Too unwieldy and big. I actually just read on my phone nowadays, entire novels, or whatever else there is.


----------



## H7Py49

My preference is borrowing kindle from one of the two libraries I use.  Next is borrowing the hardcover or paperback from the library. Then there's used copies from Abebooks or ebay (rarely Amazon). Our library just started curb side pickup June 1st, as they've been closed due to covid19 since March. I have one to pick up, and I think I can drop off my one that is checked out - late fees suspended due to you know what.


----------



## Heffnerh

Love, love paperbacks! I have to say I get screen fatigue from constant phone, TV, computer usage for work and personal, and it is so nice on the eyes to read a good old fashioned book. Plus, reading outside in the sunshine and sweating all over a tablet is not ideal!


----------



## Louise Bates

I was so thankful for my Kindle when we lived in a different country for a few years; it allowed me to access all my home library system's ebooks and borrow them when I didn't have any other reading options. Having said that ... I felt such joy when we moved back and I could unpack all my boxes of books and put them on shelves and pick one up whenever I wanted to read it, and I am also delighting in being able to browse through the stacks at the local library (and bookstore) again. For me, there is something in the tactile experience of holding and reading a physical book that cant be matched!


----------

